# Lyft punishment for low acceptance!



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi everyone. I just got punished by Lyft for not accepting some rides yesterday. Calls came in nonstop from over 12 minutes away and over 7/8 miles. I did not accept any and it was back to back to back about 7 pings. I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification. Just as If I am an employee and need to be told what to do. All was fine until I logged in to work today. I did not get a ping in two hours, sitting in a parking lot next to my local demand area. I was working my town so I know the demand and area very well. After looking at some treads I checked the rider app. I was shocked to see my car was not showing as available in the rider app. While being logged in on the driver app. I took many screenshots and decided to head home. Lyft took me off the rider app as a available driver. So no pings obviously. It is now 3 hours no ping and I am not showing up on rider app. Very obvious I was punished by not being registered as available. I will keep the app on to see how many hours I am not allowed to get ride requests. I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment. Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Just imagine if u were an Employee .
Algorithm would initiate protocol signal to your phone app.
Good night nurse


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification.


Don't worry, you'll survive. 



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR%


Good luck getting it in writing..... can you read Rohit?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hi everyone. I just got punished by Lyft for not accepting some rides yesterday. Calls came in nonstop from over 12 minutes away and over 7/8 miles. I did not accept any and it was back to back to back about 7 pings. I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification. Just as If I am an employee and need to be told what to do. All was fine until I logged in to work today. I did not get a ping in two hours, sitting in a parking lot next to my local demand area. I was working my town so I know the demand and area very well. After looking at some treads I checked the rider app. I was shocked to see my car was not showing as available in the rider app. While being logged in on the driver app. I took many screenshots and decided to head home. Lyft took me off the rider app as a available driver. So no pings obviously. It is now 3 hours no ping and I am not showing up on rider app. Very obvious I was punished by not being registered as available. I will keep the app on to see how many hours I am not allowed to get ride requests. I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment. Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


This gig is sold as work whenever you like.

However, the greedy monsters who believe they've figured out a way to reinstitute slavery want to have it both ways & would appreciate you not having a mind of your own.

Be a good "partner" and allow yourself to be manipulated by the treacherous apps from hell.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Start a manifesto


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

When their new rates roll out the true punishment will show up in your next pay statement.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hi everyone. I just got punished by Lyft for not accepting some rides yesterday. Calls came in nonstop from over 12 minutes away and over 7/8 miles. I did not accept any and it was back to back to back about 7 pings. I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification. Just as If I am an employee and need to be told what to do. All was fine until I logged in to work today. I did not get a ping in two hours, sitting in a parking lot next to my local demand area. I was working my town so I know the demand and area very well. After looking at some treads I checked the rider app. I was shocked to see my car was not showing as available in the rider app. While being logged in on the driver app. I took many screenshots and decided to head home. Lyft took me off the rider app as a available driver. So no pings obviously. It is now 3 hours no ping and I am not showing up on rider app. Very obvious I was punished by not being registered as available. I will keep the app on to see how many hours I am not allowed to get ride requests. I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment. Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Don't worry, you'll survive.
> 
> Good luck getting it in writing..... can you read Rohit?


Lol! Well I am a contractor, meaning I perform based on a contract and it's terms. So Lyft should not have any issue putting in writing the consequence of misbehavior on my part. (exercising my right to accept or decline based on possibility of financial return). Unless there is a scam or fraud going on I do expect the terms clear in ✍ written contract. Unless what they just did is illegal and they don't want a paper trail. I'll find out at a Lyft hub! I think they would just deny it outright! Hummm something is fishy.



Ignatz said:


> Just imagine if u were an Employee .
> Algorithm would initiate protocol signal to your phone app.
> Good night nurse


That car blew the F Up. DANG. I know what you mean! It sure feels like it. But I don't do imagination. I don't imagine I am single when my wifee is out of town, and I don't imagine I am an employee while being a contractor. Homie here don't play that.

BTW they gave me ping after 3 hour little secret punishment. As if I wound not realize what's going on.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Lyft will put you in time out if you miss a bunch of requests in a row. A few hours. Which is why I head home after each ride. Be productive with your time instead of just sitting in your car waiting for the next request.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Lyft will put you in time out if you miss a bunch of requests in a row. A few hours. Which is why I head home after each ride. Be productive with your time instead of just sitting in your car waiting for the next request.


Totally fine with me. So Lyft can put that in the policy so we are clear. I'm totally ok with consequences that are set and I am aware of. My issue is having to check the rider app to see I am not even being in service, while logged on. They could have just not let me log on, as a reprimand and let me know. Logging in, having to check to see if I am being reprimanded through the other rider app. Waisting my time. I have heard about time outs and getting less requests by reading other people's posts. But to have it straight up, be put out of service, while allowing me to log in. Making me think I AM LOGGED IN. Totally ok if it's in writing. If not fishy smell.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

BTW Lyft doesn't have to offer you any rides just like you doin't have to accept them. You didn't get screwed, you just didn't have rides. I've seen it go the other way plenty of times. Decline many long pings in a row and then get flooded with close by pings. It is all psychological.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

The community is hurting right now.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Lyft is the worst. They act is if it's not YOUR car. When you drive for Lyft you accept any and all rides, or else.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Why are you doing lyft anyways? The new rate apocalypse is coming! Lyft wants to make this unprofitable as it can be...


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hi everyone. I just got punished by Lyft for not accepting some rides yesterday. Calls came in nonstop from over 12 minutes away and over 7/8 miles. I did not accept any and it was back to back to back about 7 pings. I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification. Just as If I am an employee and need to be told what to do. All was fine until I logged in to work today. I did not get a ping in two hours, sitting in a parking lot next to my local demand area. I was working my town so I know the demand and area very well. After looking at some treads I checked the rider app. I was shocked to see my car was not showing as available in the rider app. While being logged in on the driver app. I took many screenshots and decided to head home. Lyft took me off the rider app as a available driver. So no pings obviously. It is now 3 hours no ping and I am not showing up on rider app. Very obvious I was punished by not being registered as available. I will keep the app on to see how many hours I am not allowed to get ride requests. I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment. Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


I dunno. They meter cars off the grid frequently for reasons we can speculate about. When this happens toggling airplane mode on and off will bring you back.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

These silly companies try anything to make a driver accept long distance pings and money losing rides, Independent contractor my a$$...Lol


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Antvirus said:


> When their new rates roll out the true punishment will show up in your next pay statement.


Ridesharing's has treated drivers like a slot machine and they still can't turn a profit.

I've never been more grateful I have a real job. Ridesharing is doomed.



charmer37 said:


> These silly companies try anything to make a driver accept long distance pings and money losing rides, Independent contractor my a$$...Lol


Imagine an industry so diabolical it sets the algorithms to send long distance pings to drivers who've signed up for Rental Programs.

Further imagine, how much money ridesharing saves because of lowballing renters and taking as much as 70% of the fare.

DIABOLICAL.



lowcountry dan said:


> Lyft is the worst. They act is if it's not YOUR car. When you drive for Lyft you accept any and all rides, or else.


This observation is in direct conflict with Lyft's "we know flexibility is important to you" or, "work whenever you want" & better still, "be your own boss" sales pitch.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


My experience -> I used a really cool feature included within my iPhone software. It's called "uninstall". Worked great. Problem solved. ?

No more bad dreams involving "nag" screens.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

I think Lyft has always treated me that way. They give me rides until I ignore one. Then I'm lucky to get another the rest of the night. They will remember me if things get busy and I'm one of the last options.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hi everyone. I just got punished by Lyft for not accepting some rides yesterday. Calls came in nonstop from over 12 minutes away and over 7/8 miles. I did not accept any and it was back to back to back about 7 pings. I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification. Just as If I am an employee and need to be told what to do. All was fine until I logged in to work today. I did not get a ping in two hours, sitting in a parking lot next to my local demand area. I was working my town so I know the demand and area very well. After looking at some treads I checked the rider app. I was shocked to see my car was not showing as available in the rider app. While being logged in on the driver app. I took many screenshots and decided to head home. Lyft took me off the rider app as a available driver. So no pings obviously. It is now 3 hours no ping and I am not showing up on rider app. Very obvious I was punished by not being registered as available. I will keep the app on to see how many hours I am not allowed to get ride requests. I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment. Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


--------------------------------
My thoughts -- it has been my experience that when I receive a trip that is 10+ minutes away, after 2-3 minutes Lyft will give the trip to another, closer to the pickup, driver and give me a new pickup that is closer to my current location. Just because the trip comes through as 12 min to pickup DOES NOT mean that you will retain that trip. 
Think of it this way. --- if a pax calls for a ride with Lyft and cannot get one, they will go to the Uber app and Lyft has lost a fare. That is the last thing Lyft wants to happen. So, for the paxs viewing the trip is locked up and a driver is on the way.
This is why Lyft instructs drivers to follow the app and do not second guess what the system is doing. It makes driving much simpler if the driver does not try to question every trip that comes their way. JMO


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I haven't seen this behavior by Lyft - I'm in Jax and there have been times my acceptance rate has been low 20s.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Lyft will put you in time out if you miss a bunch of requests in a row. A few hours. Which is why I head home after each ride. Be productive with your time instead of just sitting in your car waiting for the next request.


Like filing out job applications


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hi everyone. I just got punished by Lyft for not accepting some rides yesterday. Calls came in nonstop from over 12 minutes away and over 7/8 miles. I did not accept any and it was back to back to back about 7 pings. I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification. Just as If I am an employee and need to be told what to do. All was fine until I logged in to work today. I did not get a ping in two hours, sitting in a parking lot next to my local demand area. I was working my town so I know the demand and area very well. After looking at some treads I checked the rider app. I was shocked to see my car was not showing as available in the rider app. While being logged in on the driver app. I took many screenshots and decided to head home. Lyft took me off the rider app as a available driver. So no pings obviously. It is now 3 hours no ping and I am not showing up on rider app. Very obvious I was punished by not being registered as available. I will keep the app on to see how many hours I am not allowed to get ride requests. I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment. Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


You are an employee of Lyft albeit they have illegally been able to get away, thus far, with telling you and the government otherwise. As for the punishment, yes, Uber and Lyft will throttle you if you don't accept every ride they send your way whether you would lose money or not (most rides you will lose money so your ar should be low if you are doing it right).



welikecamping said:


> The community is hurting right now.


lmfao


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

So you sugge


KK2929 said:


> --------------------------------
> It makes driving much simpler if the driver does not try to question every trip that comes their way. JMO


So you suggest as my own boss, self employed, I should accept rides that are negative ROI because " It makes driving much simpler if the driver does not try to question every trip that comes their way." That is what Lyft would like. Wouldn't that be great, do not use my own judgment anymore on if a offer is positive or negative return, while not being paid by Lyft. That is like telling a wedding caterer do not question that I want steak and lobster for a group of 50 for 1.99 $ a person. I don't question rides, I simply do not have any interest in rides over 12/13 minutes and over 7/8 miles. But your correct if another driver becomes available they will reroute and I would have waisted my time driving to the highway and even getting on.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Totally fine with me. So Lyft can put that in the policy so we are clear. I'm totally ok with consequences that are set and I am aware of. My issue is having to check the rider app to see I am not even being in service, while logged on. They could have just not let me log on, as a reprimand and let me know. Logging in, having to check to see if I am being reprimanded through the other rider app. Waisting my time. I have heard about time outs and getting less requests by reading other people's posts. But to have it straight up, be put out of service, while allowing me to log in. Making me think I AM LOGGED IN. Totally ok if it's in writing. If not fishy smell.


Sorry but, you come across so unaware. Lyft does not give a shit what you think, feel or if "you" think something's fishy.

Going to the hub will result in frustration. People at the hub are one step below the useless support team.
While you're there, please notice all the newbies signing up and ready to accept Lyft's terms ....until the honeymoon phase is over.



KK2929 said:


> --------------------------------
> My thoughts -- it has been my experience that when I receive a trip that is 10+ minutes away, after 2-3 minutes Lyft will give the trip to another, closer to the pickup, driver and give me a new pickup that is closer to my current location. Just because the trip comes through as 12 min to pickup DOES NOT mean that you will retain that trip.
> Think of it this way. --- if a pax calls for a ride with Lyft and cannot get one, they will go to the Uber app and Lyft has lost a fare. That is the last thing Lyft wants to happen. So, for the paxs viewing the trip is locked up and a driver is on the way.
> This is why Lyft instructs drivers to follow the app and do not second guess what the system is doing. It makes driving much simpler if the driver does not try to question every trip that comes their way. JMO


Can't believe drivers don't get it about Lyft. Perhaps they're still in honeymoon phase but, Lyft absolutely throttles drivers. If a driver doesn't experience this yet, I say to you, just keep living.
Different markets, different experiences. SF market is brutal and there's no two ways about it; throttling is the response to partner/drivers who are not allowing themselves to be screwed without Vaseline.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Love the rich red tones


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Funny, I "throttle" Lyft :cools: 

It makes total sense to me to question rides from a service that likes to send me grandparents, junkies and long pickups. If it does not make sense to me, then I'm not taking it, let some ant have it. If that means I take fewer Lyft rides, honestly, it doesn't bother me as Uber provides more information up front, allowing me to make a better informed decision, and they pay surges where Lyft does not.

It's a money game, and if you see it as something else, like you are doing a "community service", well, that's your choice. For me, it's all about dollars. I don't do this for favors. I give rides to my family and friends as favors, randos, NFW.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hi everyone. I just got punished by Lyft for not accepting some rides yesterday. Calls came in nonstop from over 12 minutes away and over 7/8 miles. I did not accept any and it was back to back to back about 7 pings. I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification. Just as If I am an employee and need to be told what to do. All was fine until I logged in to work today. I did not get a ping in two hours, sitting in a parking lot next to my local demand area. I was working my town so I know the demand and area very well. After looking at some treads I checked the rider app. I was shocked to see my car was not showing as available in the rider app. While being logged in on the driver app. I took many screenshots and decided to head home. Lyft took me off the rider app as a available driver. So no pings obviously. It is now 3 hours no ping and I am not showing up on rider app. Very obvious I was punished by not being registered as available. I will keep the app on to see how many hours I am not allowed to get ride requests. I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment. Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


Restart the phone. Sometimes that does the trick


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In LV, 2 mile pickups are too far for me...5 minutes is my time cutoff.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why don't you just crack their hack?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------------
> My thoughts -- it has been my experience that when I receive a trip that is 10+ minutes away, after 2-3 minutes Lyft will give the trip to another, closer to the pickup, driver and give me a new pickup that is closer to my current location. Just because the trip comes through as 12 min to pickup DOES NOT mean that you will retain that trip.
> Think of it this way. --- if a pax calls for a ride with Lyft and cannot get one, they will go to the Uber app and Lyft has lost a fare. That is the last thing Lyft wants to happen. So, for the paxs viewing  the trip is locked up and a driver is on the way.
> This is why Lyft instructs drivers to follow the app and do not second guess what the system is doing. It makes driving much simpler if the driver does not try to question every trip that comes their way. JMO


Makes total sense why Lyft does that.

What, also, makes total sense is that I rarely turn the Lyft app on. ?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> Lyft is the worst. They act is if it's not YOUR car. When you drive for Lyft you accept any and all rides, or else.


Lyft rep told me they own all my seats and have the right to make money off 4 seats.

I told them I'm refusing front seat pax.

I told her, the rep, I need my space due to my increasing girth from eating shat food in my car because my hours are too long.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hi everyone. I just got punished by Lyft for not accepting some rides yesterday. Calls came in nonstop from over 12 minutes away and over 7/8 miles. I did not accept any and it was back to back to back about 7 pings. I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification. Just as If I am an employee and need to be told what to do. All was fine until I logged in to work today. I did not get a ping in two hours, sitting in a parking lot next to my local demand area. I was working my town so I know the demand and area very well. After looking at some treads I checked the rider app. I was shocked to see my car was not showing as available in the rider app. While being logged in on the driver app. I took many screenshots and decided to head home. Lyft took me off the rider app as a available driver. So no pings obviously. It is now 3 hours no ping and I am not showing up on rider app. Very obvious I was punished by not being registered as available. I will keep the app on to see how many hours I am not allowed to get ride requests. I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment. Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


Yes, they have been doing this recently. Uber has as well.

If you think about it from a business perspective, it makes sense. If you run a business that regularly hires contractors, who are you going to call first, the guys who say, "sure I'll be right there" or the guys who usually say, "no, I'll pass on this one". You'd leave the passers right at the bottom of your call list.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hopindrew said:


> View attachment 344846
> 
> Love the rich red tones


Red never looked so good.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment.


So... Did they? :whistling:


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hi everyone. I just got punished by Lyft for not accepting some rides yesterday. Calls came in nonstop from over 12 minutes away and over 7/8 miles. I did not accept any and it was back to back to back about 7 pings. I got the triple threat by email, text, and in app notification. Just as If I am an employee and need to be told what to do. All was fine until I logged in to work today. I did not get a ping in two hours, sitting in a parking lot next to my local demand area. I was working my town so I know the demand and area very well. After looking at some treads I checked the rider app. I was shocked to see my car was not showing as available in the rider app. While being logged in on the driver app. I took many screenshots and decided to head home. Lyft took me off the rider app as a available driver. So no pings obviously. It is now 3 hours no ping and I am not showing up on rider app. Very obvious I was punished by not being registered as available. I will keep the app on to see how many hours I am not allowed to get ride requests. I will go to Lyft hub and get in writing does Lyft punish based on AR% and if so what is the punishment. Anyone experience this or have thoughts. Thanks!


Make sure your app is updated if that does nothing open the passenger app and make sure your pickup destination is on current location. This should fix your issue. It's also good to remember that lyft only works properly on 4G LTE with minimum 20 kbps connection.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, they have been doing this recently. Uber has as well.
> 
> If you think about it from a business perspective, it makes sense. If you run a business that regularly hires contractors, who are you going to call first, the guys who say, "sure I'll be right there" or the guys who usually say, "no, I'll pass on this one". You'd leave the passers right at the bottom of your call list.


Um.... no.

Please don't think like that. Because that's NOT what's happening.

What's happening is a behavior modification protocol is being grafted onto your psyche....all of us...so that over time we are convinced it's better to be compliant while our drive, determination,and will gets a beat down.

The reason we cancel is because they don't give a crud what WE want.

It's about what THEY want.

The real problem is, you are a human. Disgusting disobedient miscreant.

If we were machines , like the ones they are currently designing, they wouldn't have to bother hiring all these human behavior people to figure ways to to fool and coax us.

It's So easy for drivers to just fill out a survey detailing how we intend to to work as independents.

All or some variable data could be factored into the algo to understand where we want to drive, where we don't want to drive, times we drive, trip duration , distance, trip count per day , ..etc.

We don't even get enough trip info to know if the trip will benefit us or not.

We get almost ZERO info and ZERO say so.

So if compliance with given orders to drive wherever at the lowest price is all we are offered, then what U/L will get is cancellations from time to time.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Around 1:00 I cancel a few rides because they were like 17 minutes away. My A/R is still around 60% which is really good compared to people on here.

I had a ride setup at 4PM today on a scheduled ride. So maybe 2:45 I got a ping from some random lady. I am heading to the car and start driving which took about 60 seconds. Well, good for her she decides to cancel. I get the $5 for free, but know that's not going to be good for me in the long run. So it's now 3:30 and I get a ping from a lady I know who tips every time. So I complete that ride. Boom she sends a tip and sometime during the trip the scheduled rider cancels. (allegedly from Lyft.) It's now around 4:05.

I drive around parts of town I want and go exploring. Anyway not one ping from 4:05-5:30. Anyway I took a break then tried breaking out again. This time only 1 ride in a 1 hour span. I come home and get a ping again. I do a quick ride and head to Mcdonald's to get some comfort food after this terrible day. I guess it's just Thursdays.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BeansnRice said:


> Um.... no.
> 
> Please don't think like that. Because that's NOT what's happening.
> 
> ...


Put the bong on the ground slowly and then step back with your hands in the air.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

My AR is above 90% but that’s because I only work the busy times and there isn’t a reason to send me pings further than 10 min away. Most are within 1 to 3 miles. If I do get a crazy far away ping, or a call from a military base .. I’ll accept and call the pax ..I’ll tell THEM to cancel. If they don’t , I’ll simply start driving the opposite direction until the app gives the ride away. 

When lyft starts stacking pings, I take most of them because they are usually close by. If not I will say “I dont want the ride “ and since they auto added it, me declining doesn’t mess with the AR. 

I like knowing the details of the ride. I still take most of them.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> My experience -> I used a really cool feature included within my iPhone software. It's called "uninstall". Worked great. Problem solved. ?
> 
> No more bad dreams involving "nag" screens.


Did that too. Once Lyft contacted me abt anything thereafter, I said Lyft has been a despicable & deceitful "partner", kiss my a## & hell is waiting for Lyft decision makers.



KK2929 said:


> --------------------------------
> My thoughts -- it has been my experience that when I receive a trip that is 10+ minutes away, after 2-3 minutes Lyft will give the trip to another, closer to the pickup, driver and give me a new pickup that is closer to my current location. Just because the trip comes through as 12 min to pickup DOES NOT mean that you will retain that trip.
> Think of it this way. --- if a pax calls for a ride with Lyft and cannot get one, they will go to the Uber app and Lyft has lost a fare. That is the last thing Lyft wants to happen. So, for the paXng the trip is locked up and a driver is on the way.
> This is why Lyft instructs drivers to follow the app and do not second guess what the system is doing. It makes driving much simpler if the driver does not try to question every trip that comes their way. JMO


Your last paragraph is PURE BS.
What frick you look llike trying to convince drivers to just go along with the program and accept being screwed?
#SoShill


----------

